# Proxy für Anwendung setzten



## pumukel51 (3. Sep 2010)

Hallo Community,

stehe aktuell vor der Problematik das ich dem User die Möglichkeit geben möchte einen Proxyserver für diese Anwendung zu setzten.
Habe im Netz und hier im Forum recherchiert und alles gemäß den Anleitungen einprogrammiert.
Lese also beim Start der Anwendung den Systemproxy der z.b. im IE gesetzt ist und Trage diesen über folgenden Code in meiner Anwendung ein.


```
System.setProperty((ProxyType+"."+"proxySet"), ProxySet);
        System.setProperty((ProxyType+"."+"proxyPort"), a);
        System.setProperty((ProxyType+"."+"proxyHost"), b);
        System.setProperty((ProxyType+"."+"proxyUser"), c);
        System.setProperty((ProxyType+"."+"proxyPassword"), d);
```

Die Variable ProxyType steht dabei immer auf "HTTP" in den Variablen a-d stehen die aus dem System gelesenen Werte.
Sollte im System kein Proxy gesetzt sein wird wird ja zum einen der wert ProxySet mit "false" gesetzt und die restlichen werte werden Leer initialisiert.

Ich lasse mir extra die Properties nochmal in der Console ausgeben um dies zu Debugen die Ausgabe sieht dann wie folgt aus.

HTTP.proxySet=false
HTTP.proxyHost=
HTTP.proxyPort=
HTTP.proxyUser=
HTTP.proxyPassword=

Was ja demnach korrekt ist hoffe ich.
Sollte im System ein Proxy gesetzt sein steht er auch Dementsprechend drin das klappt.
Nun hat der User auch die Möglichkeit einen Proxy per GUI zu setzten welcher dann auch eingetragen wird.
Also wenn ich das mache sieht die Properties Ausgabe wie folgt aus.

HTTP.proxySet=true
HTTP.proxyHost=174.142.24.204
HTTP.proxyPort=3128
HTTP.proxyUser=
HTTP.proxyPassword=

Was ja eigentlich korrekt währe.
Hab diese Funktion allerdings mal mit Wireshark verfolgt und es findet sich keine Kommunikation mit dem Proxy meine Java anwendung nutzt diesen Proxy nur wenn er im System gesetzt wurde.
Warum auch immer ???:L???:L???:L
An User und Password kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da dies ein Offener Proxyserver im Internet ist.
Mit welchem ich die Funktion einfach mal Testen wollte.
Hat einer eine Idee was ich denn Falsch mache?

Vielen Dank
MFG Pumukel51


----------



## FArt (3. Sep 2010)

Welche Anleitung?
java proxy - Google-Suche
Der erste Treffer... und der macht es anders...


----------



## pumukel51 (3. Sep 2010)

Sagmal hast Du dir das denn überhaupt richtig Durchgelesen????
Der macht das im 2ten Beispiel genau so wie ich das hier mache.....
Daher hab ich das ja!!!!



> oder
> 
> ihr setzt in eurem Programm die Einstellungen mittels:
> 
> ...



Ich hänge nämlich nur noch das entsprechende Protokoll vorne hin!!!
Was wie ich ausprobiert habe absolut keinen Unterschied macht...
Habe sogar anfangs gedacht das es genau daran liegt das ich KEIN Protokoll mit angehängt habe...


----------



## FArt (3. Sep 2010)

pumukel51 hat gesagt.:


> Habe sogar anfangs gedacht das es genau daran liegt das ich KEIN Protokoll mit angehängt habe...



Siehst du, das war der Unterschied der mir auch aufgefallen ist.

Es gibt noch andere Seiten, die es auch wie in dem Tutorial machen bzw. mit diesem Property auf die Systemeinstellungen verweisen: System.setProperty("java.net.useSystemProxies", "true");

Setzt die Properties früh genug? Übergib sie mal als Systempropeties mit -D .

Man kann auch pro Connection Proxyeinstellungen vornehmen. Das habe ich auch über Google gefunden. Schon ausprobiert?


----------

